# dymax tree shear 4 skid steer???



## ASD (Feb 4, 2006)

thinking about getting one for are bobcat T300 . do any of you run one of them (or try ed one ) or a different one?? let's hear what you got to say!!


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 19, 2006)

I have had 3 Tree Terminators and use them in the harshest terrain there is: Texas Hill Country cutting cedar trees. Have cut 100's of acres of dense cedar with them over the last 10 years. Wouldn't have anything but and their setup offers cab protection from limbs. HD construction and support factory support. Can't say enough good things about them and I promote their product whenever I get a chance.


----------



## PTS (Feb 19, 2006)

I have been debating getting a tree spade for my LS190 New Holland. Not sure if I can create enough of a need for it though. I can rent one from a friend of mine for $25 per tree. Pull type 60 some inches.

Can you reload your picts. They are coming up Red X.


----------



## ASD (Feb 19, 2006)

PTS said:


> I have been debating getting a tree spade for my LS190 New Holland. Not sure if I can create enough of a need for it though. I can rent one from a friend of mine for $25 per tree. Pull type 60 some inches.
> 
> Can you reload your picts. They are coming up Red X.



try this


----------



## JimL (Feb 19, 2006)

ASD, why don't you use a gyrotrac type machine or something with a fecon,tushog ect head on it for grinding stuff up? no stumps and its spread out all over the lots?


----------



## ASD (Feb 19, 2006)

JimL said:


> ASD, why don't you use a gyrotrac type machine or something with a fecon,tushog ect head on it for grinding stuff up? no stumps and its spread out all over the lots?



we have a rock hound mower for are T300 . we are looking at getting a purpose built track grinder or a head for are kebelco ed150 (36K EX )

but on some jobs people don't want chips left on site. so we are thinking about a shear to speed up the proses of cutting and forwarding small trees to our chipper of grinder


----------



## JimL (Feb 19, 2006)

How does the t300 do on hills? ive been looking at an asv with a fecon head, waiting to demo one till i get a job lined up for it.


----------



## Curbside (Feb 19, 2006)

Jim when you demo the Fecon head let me know what you think of it. I will be purchasing a mowing head this spring and attaching it to one of my T-300 highlows. I have researched several brands and Fecon seems to be out front at this point.


----------



## ASD (Feb 19, 2006)

JimL said:


> How does the t300 do on hills? ive been looking at an asv with a fecon head, waiting to demo one till i get a job lined up for it.



the T300's do fine on hills but an asv rc100 will out climb it but just barely we demoed a asv but went with bobcat because if you run an asv in the brush you will need a hon forester kit (add 8k to the price)so you don't rip the hydraulics off the tracks or stick a branch in the coolers(the rear is fiberglass)!! the bobcats side hill allot better then the asv and are more stable 

ps if all you are going to do is mow/grind the T250 has the same motor / hydraulics as the T300 and is cheaper and a little lighter! but we went with the T300 because the can lift a little moor.


----------



## ASD (Feb 19, 2006)

Curbside said:


> Jim when you demo the Fecon head let me know what you think of it. I will be purchasing a mowing head this spring and attaching it to one of my T-300 highlows. I have researched several brands and Fecon seems to be out front at this point.



we think that fecon makes the best fixed touth head for a skid steer but you may have to watch you temp gage in hot weather as they tend to get a little hot
if you don't need to till the chips in to the ground demo a rockhound ! they are very good mowers and will work on low and hi flow apps. and only cost about 9K and will cut 3" all day and you can chew on pices up to 6" on a skid steer and theair head for ex is rated at 8"


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 19, 2006)

I run a cutter head Landtamer (tushhogg) on two Bobcat s300's. One is at 37gpm and 3300 psi. It's a good, low maintenance head for reducing ANY size brush, however, the shred quality is neither consister nor acceptable for just leaving a park-like setting. Really shines in rocky terrain or grinding large, rough stumps below grade. Also grinds pallets, rr ties and anything you can throw at it with little maintenance. I run a brushcat over the sites I mow to regrind, cut and smooth the shreds the tushhog makes.

Fecon and FAE make better quality chip. Have heard good things about the new Magnum ss mulcher. BrownBear makes a good head that leaves good shreds but it isn't for rocky terrain or cutting into the grade.


----------



## Curbside (Feb 20, 2006)

ASD

Was that engine temperture that climbed high or hydraulic temperture that climbed high or both. Do you guys use any additional coolers on your machines to keep the temp down. I think Bobcat has an additional hydraulic cooler.


----------



## ASD (Feb 20, 2006)

Curbside said:


> ASD
> 
> Was that engine temperature that climbed high or hydraulic temperature that climbed high or both. Do you guys use any additional coolers on your machines to keep the temp down. I think Bobcat has an additional hydraulic cooler.



both temps can get a little hi if the air temp is over 100*

are bobcats are stock and we are looking into after market coolers


----------



## Curbside (Feb 20, 2006)

I was at the Bobcat dealer today. I ordered another T-300 today. They are checking into alternate cooling. They did report that the new k models have a new hydraulic cooling fans which are supposed to be 30% more effecient than the G Series. Maybe that will be enough.


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 20, 2006)

Curbside said:


> ASD
> 
> Was that engine temperture that climbed high or hydraulic temperture that climbed high or both. Do you guys use any additional coolers on your machines to keep the temp down. I think Bobcat has an additional hydraulic cooler.



Never heard of auxillary cooler for a Bobcat. Bobcat has one of the weakest cooling systems through the G series machines. I just purchased a K series machine and I am praying the cooling system works better with the intermittent hydraulic fan and larger cooler vs. the g series belt driven fan. I'll let you know what happens..


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 20, 2006)

Curbside said:


> I was at the Bobcat dealer today. I ordered another T-300 today. They are checking into alternate cooling. They did report that the new k models have a new hydraulic cooling fans which are supposed to be 30% more effecient than the G Series. Maybe that will be enough.



I think the 30% is for the noise level in certain applications. Haven't heard anything on whether or not it is more efficient other than what the brochures say. I did try a machine out and did not get the temp to budge but it is winter here and cool enough unless you really have time to put a machine through the tests. Will find out later this week, though..


----------

